#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Щедрый царь мира

## Инга Че

Салют форумчане! В сутре про Дхармакару начертано, что имя его до принятия монашества было Щедрый царь мира. Судя по имени Дхармакара и мирское имя было на санскрите. Как было на санскрите мирское имя Дхармакары (Щедрый царь мира) ?

----------

